# Maria Sharapova, Laker Sasha Vujacic Are ‘Dating’



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/maria-sharapova-laker-sasha-vujacic-dating-26799

At least he is scoring off the court


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wow..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn. Props to him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

She can do better.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

For once I'd like the news about him to be basketball related. How about "Sasha hits two consecutive shots for the first time since the 2008 NBA Finals" or whatever?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I like how you put dating in quotes. You don't date the machine, the best you hope for is a morning after pill and a text message 3 days later.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I heard Sasha did well with the ladies but wow. Mad props to Sasha. 

Is this enough to get him his nickname back? I think so.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Good for Sasha. Maybe Maria can give him some lessons on not sucking.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

sylaw said:


> Good for Sasha. Maybe Maria can give him some lessons on not sucking.


For his sake, I hope she doesn't. =)


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lucky son of a *****, she can do a lot better, but props.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's now.. the sex machine.

the love machine works too.. im just a love machine.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

someone should use this song, edit and put footage of sasha.. and post it on youtube.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Knock her up Sasha. Maybe your kids can be athletic afterall.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Silk D said:


> Knock her up Sasha.


Knowing Sasha, he probably won't be able to get the job done.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the machine would misfire. he'd probably miss due to rushing his shot, like he always does.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> the machine would misfire. he'd probably miss due to rushing his shot, like he always does.


gross dude


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> gross dude


what? phil always mentions how sasha always rushes his shots, which is why he always ends up missing.

btw i guess phil did cut part of his finger off. wtf? i mean he cuts his finger off and it's like no biggie..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :lol:


----------

